# Float Tube Outing



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

It's been a while since a lot of us have gotten together to hit some local lakes in our float tubes. I have just written an article that has been published on the homepage to try and spark some new interest in float tubing.

Is anyone up to getting together again and hitting some local lakes? I was thinking about possibly trying for this Sunday evening to see if anyone wanted to get together for a float. I am open to suggestions for locations. Stoney Creek Metro Park is nearby and is just one suggestion. There is a smaller lake we refer to as the Middle Lake or sometimes the North Lake (it is north of the park road but south of 28 mile road) that is a good size for float tubing. The lake holds Bass and Pike as well as panfish. 

Any one interested in trying to get out float tubing sometime please let me know.

Thanks,

John


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

what time are you thinking john???


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I have something I have to be at from 1-3pm. I am thinking about around 5 or 6pm til dark. I am a bit flexible with time though and if someone else is planning on going and morning worked better I could do that as well. 

John


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I plan to fish some time in the morning (Sunday, Aug 4). Maybe 8 or 9am til about noon. 

John


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Sorry I could not make it John.
Did you have any luck?


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I decided to try out a new location, the springs. The Bed Springs that is. Since no one was able to make it and I had a late night Saturday I decided to sleep in.

John


----------

